# Female Soldier Charged After Being Attacked In Road Rage Incident



## Kiowa (Apr 11, 2019)

Full Video in link:

Smart of her to pull in somewhere, where cameras could see the whole thing..

A Fort Knox sergeant is going on the offensive after being charged with a crime she says she didn’t commit.






*Kai Waters said police never got her side of the story before charging her with felony assault. (Source: WAVE 3 News)*
Police charged Kai Waters, 33, with felony assault in connection to a road rage incident in Elizabethtown in February.

Waters says she now has proof that she was not the aggressor. She spoke with WAVE 3 News, claiming Elizabethtown police who arrived on scene assumed she was the attacker because of her age and race before looking at all the evidence.

Waters alleges the woman she stabbed followed her to a gas station and then attacked her.

The native of Chicago told WAVE 3 News what her life was like eight months ago, when she was moving to Hardin County from New York to take a job for which she was recruited.“Oh I was happy, it was like the happiest day of my life,” Waters said.

The Sergeant First Class said the job at Fort Knox helping soldiers is something she dreamed of doing. But she feels differently now.


I’m worried,” she said. “I’m concerned, I’m scared and I’m terrified.”

That’s because Waters now has a mugshot and a felony charge.

Around 5 p.m. on Feb. 22, 2019, Waters said she was headed home on Patriot Parkway. Waters said she noticed a woman driving aggressively behind her as well as another car and Waters said the woman clearly wanted them out of the fast lane.

“She started honking her horn and pulled next to me,” Waters said.

Waters said with her windows down, the woman started shouting racial slurs at her.

*“She called me a black b----, and said ‘your kind,’" Waters said. “She said, ‘I’m so tired of your people’ and all this.*”

Waters said the woman bumped her car, so she called 911 and pulled over at a busy gas station off Cardinal Drive where people could see what was happening instead of continuing on to her home.

In the store’s surveillance video, Waters’ attorney Jeremy Aldridge pointed out where Waters pulls up with the other woman following. One can see Waters’ door open, and the lady come around to confront her before Waters gets out of the car.

Waters said she was still on the phone with the 911 operator when the woman came up to her car and started punching her.

“I told her you know I’m on the phone with the 911,” Waters said. ”The operator can hear you.”

Waters said she grabbed a knife given to her as a military honor and jabbed the woman in the leg in self defense. After the woman was stabbed, she’s seen in the video continuing to go after Waters as the two appear to be going back and forth.

When Elizabethtown Police arrived, Waters said she was still on the phone with 911 and the woman started crying for help. Waters claims officers put her in the back of a police cruiser and would not listen to her version of the story.

“I thought hopefully, someone is going to listen to me, they’re going to get my story,” she said. “But that never happened.”

Aldridge said the video seems to show a clear case of road rage on the part of the other woman.


“I trust that the grand jury would have a very difficult time indicting her (Waters) based on the conduct that is provable by the video,” he said.

A spokesman for the Elizabethtown Police Department told WAVE 3 News the investigation is complete and they won’t comment on the accusations made by Waters.

As for the 58-year-old woman who police say is the victim in this case, she told WAVE 3 News she wants the opportunity to tell her side of the story -- but because she is a witness, her attorney told her she must wait until the case is over.

Waters filed a complaint against the woman but says police did not act on it. The Hardin County Commonwealth Attorney said a grand jury will soon decide if Waters should be indicted or not.

Waters is temporarily off the job she was hired for at Fort Knox while the case is pending. Without a full dismissal, she could be charged by the Army later.

She took to Facebook to share her side of the story along with the surveillance video and has gotten a lot of support. _(story continues below)_


But ultimately, the court will decide her fate.


“This whole situation has pretty much destroyed my whole career and my whole life,” she said.

Fort Knox LTC Alicia Masson sent WAVE 3 News the following statement on behalf of Waters:

_“SFC Waters is a professional and was chosen from our entire field to come to Fort Knox and represent our Corps after an intense vetting process. She is a trusted leader and this turn of events is in total contradiction to her performance and character. I understand the police department has a job to do but now that the truth is seen by video that our Soldier was attacked, I hope there will be swift correction to this situation and her rights returned. I stand behind her and am anxious for justice.”_

_Copyright 2019 WAVE 3 News. All rights reserved._


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2019)

Justice will be served for Waters..the police will be held accountable for their inaction and unfairness in handling her case. I'm glad she's  alive to tell her story!


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 11, 2019)

Wow!! Good thing there is video footage because otherwise this would end terrible for her.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Apr 11, 2019)

So the other woman was big and bold when no police were there. When they showed up, she's a 'poor defenseless victim crying crocodile tears'.

Sue her foe everything she's got.


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 11, 2019)

LostInAdream said:


> Wow!! Good thing there is video footage because otherwise this would end terrible for her.



I hope I remember this next time....try and get to some place that might have surveillance cameras.
.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 11, 2019)

So glad there was video! I hope she gets justice.


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2019)

They've been doing this for hundreds of years... 



Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So the other woman was big and bold when no police were there. When they showed up, she's a 'poor defenseless victim crying crocodile tears'.
> 
> Sue her foe everything she's got.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 13, 2019)

The fact that the hateful white woman hasn’t been arrested yet is an outrage.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 13, 2019)

Laela said:


> Justice will be served for Waters..the police will be held accountable for their inaction and unfairness in handling her case. I'm glad she's  alive to tell her story!



I’m not so confident that she’s going to be let off the hook completely. She did stab the lady. I think it’s going to be hard to justify doing that. As a soldier she surely wasn’t so afraid of this woman that she needed to stab her. From watching the video, she looks like she’s probably a skilled fighter. I wish she had not pulled a knife.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 13, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I’m not so confident that she’s going to be let off the hook completely. She did stab the lady. I think it’s going to be hard to justify doing that. As a soldier she surely wasn’t so afraid of this woman that she needed to stab her. From watching the video, she looks like she’s probably a skilled fighter. I wish she had not pulled a knife.


Kentucky is a stand your ground state. She tried to get away and call the police. Anyway I hope that nasty white woman’s leg still hurts.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 14, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Kentucky is a stand your ground state. She tried to get away and call the police. Anyway I hope that nasty white woman’s leg still hurts.



We've already seen how 'stand your ground' gives people license to stalk others like prey. These are interesting times we're living in.


----------



## Laela (Apr 14, 2019)

Yet, the irony in this case is the alleged "victim" _was _the stalker..... black folks just can't catch a break either way. I'm hoping the stand your ground law works out in the soldier's favor...a case to watch



Black Ambrosia said:


> We've already seen how 'stand your ground' gives people license to stalk others like prey. These are interesting times we're living in.


----------



## brg240 (Apr 14, 2019)

This is terrifying

I’m so glad that there is video. I pray charges are dropped and the other lady is charged.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 14, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Kentucky is a stand your ground state. She tried to get away and call the police. Anyway I hope that nasty white woman’s leg still hurts.



Stand your ground laws say that if you reasonably fear death or serious bodily harm, you may use any level of force. That works for white people because every black person is a threat to their lives. But they are not going to let a black soldier claim to be so afraid of an elderly white woman that she needed to pull a knife and stab her.

I’m not saying that I don’t think she _should_ get off, I’m just not as confident as others that she will. We always think laws will work both ways and protect us the same as them, and often it doesn’t.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 14, 2019)

She's one of those All Lives Matter people, according to this video:

Still processing how I feel about digging up dirt/shaming the victim, but it appears the white supremacy that she advocated for, came back and bit her in tushy


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> Full Video in link:
> 
> Smart of her to pull in somewhere, where cameras could see the whole thing..
> 
> ...


How is any of this possible?  It is possible because even with the video and audio evidence they still want to believe that the person of color must have done something wrong.  It’s the same reason black people are shot 10 times  for someone’s asinine perception of what they might have been reaching for or what they might have been thinking of doing when non-blacks who are known to have committed a crime are shown on the news being escorted by law enforcement to whatever destination upright and walking. It’s just crazy that this young woman was arrested at all.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 14, 2019)

MileHighDiva said:


> She's one of those All Lives Matter people, according to this video:
> 
> Still processing how I feel about digging up dirt/shaming the victim, but it appears the white supremacy that she advocated for, came back and bit her in tushy



Geez.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 14, 2019)

I really hate that people take to SM and show people who they are but that is no excuse for this BS.  She still deserves due process, love her or hate her. The so called victim was wrong and she should be prosecuted for initiating the confrontation, maybe assault or something.


----------



## Laela (Apr 14, 2019)

The size of the wild  boar that lunged in her car to attack her shows a physical  disadvantage.. even if she is a trained soldier.. she was sitting in her car on the phone...
That she is an All Life Matters supporter is iirrelevant... if this white beast had shot and killed her, Waters would   be another #Sayhername added to the contiinal vilolence against  blacks for being born black. I have zero sympathy fot this "victim "...she needs to be arrested and charged.

On another  note, those officers  couldn't  have served..they didn't  bother to even talk to her, let alone  take down her account to add to the police report, which is critical to a case.
Lest we forget.. KKK was birthed in Kentucky


----------



## SoniT (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm glad that there is video footage. That's a typical white woman move, starting some mess and then playing the victim and crying for help.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 15, 2019)

Meh at the new video. The so called victim likely said or done worse outside of this incident. *so shrug* I hope that the black woman gets justice even if I don't agree with her.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 15, 2019)

I like it when black all lives matter types get their “Negro wake up moment”.  Maybe  being unfairly charged with a serious crime by cops who didn’t care about anything other than her skin color will snap her out of this. 

But either way I still want Big Britches Bertha locked up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 15, 2019)

Why can't people just leave us alone? This woman followed her and then instigated a confrontation and because she didn't come out as the victor the soldier get charged? How does that make any sense? 

The only thing is, they are going to give her a hard time because she engaged. What would have helped her was for her to stay in the car and record this woman's attack because she likely would have been screaming and banging on her car trying to get her to come out. Even without that though, this should be an open and shut case.


----------



## nysister (Apr 15, 2019)

Leave no trace. The end.


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2019)

***Update**  *

*Assault charge dropped against soldier who said she acted in self-defense
By: Meghann Myers    1 day ago





*
*The second-degree assault charge against Sgt. 1st Class Kai Waters has been dropped, The Washington Post reports. Waters, who is based at Fort Knox, Kentucky, said she acted in self-defense **when a woman attacked her. (GoFundMe)*

A Kentucky grand jury dropped a second-degree assault charge against a Fort Knoxnoncommissioned officer Thursday, after a Facebook post showing security footage of her being attacked in public went viral, The Washington Post reported Thursday.

Sgt. 1st Class Kai Waters, 33, was charged in February with stabbing an unnamed 58-year-old woman who followed her to an Elizabethtown gas station and began punching her while Waters was still in her car.

“It’s not really over for me,” Waters told The Post. “I’ve still got to work on fixing my records and my security clearance.”

The chemical, biological, nuclear and radiological specialist has 15 years in the Army and recently reported to Human Resources Command to work in career management for her military occupational specialty, a spokeswoman told Army Times last week.

Criminal charges can automatically suspend the security clearance required to handle sensitive information, as it did for Waters.

Ahead of Thursday’s hearing, stemming from an incident in which the soldier used a knife to defend herself against the woman, Waters posted to Facebook April 6 her side of the story and the gas station security footage to back it up.

“As you can see in the video I am kicking at her and screaming at her to leave me alone and go away,” she wrote. “She continues to lunge at me and attack me.”

Hardin County Commonwealth’s Attorney Shane Young told the Post that no charges had been filed against the other woman.

“I’m pleased that Hardin County’s grand jury got it right, even when the police might not have, and the justice system worked in this particular case," Jeremy Aldridge, Waters’ civilian attorney, said.

*He plans to resubmit a complaint to the county attorney on behalf of Waters, seeking charges against the other woman.*

“I just want her to be held accountable for her actions,” Waters said, “but I do forgive her for what she’s done.”

Source: Armytimes.com


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 20, 2019)

Forgive?????

So close.....I was this close to thinking this is perfect. smh. I wish we would stop this public forgiveness BS. If you must ....no need to announce it to the media. The media only asks or wants black people to announce their forgiveness of random black people. I'm sick of it. 

Don't let me be asked....No. Next question. 
 *straight face*


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2019)

^^ITA and I hope ole girl gets charged for starting that mess!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 21, 2019)

First of all the forgive statement is completely out of left field. It doesn't even fit with the article. Why would she even be asked this? And if some of these black folks insist of forgiving people I wish they'd give a reason because I cannot understand. Is it one of those "we're all God's children" type thing?

If I was asked, the answer would be an honest "this woman nearly took my life and when she did not succeed, she tried to ruin my military career and livelihood. For those reasons no I do not forgive her and will be pursuing charges against her as well as the police department that assisted her in her attempt. Any other questions?"


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 25, 2019)

We have to stop this forgiveness nonsense.

Second, that ALM mentality needs to be eliminated.

Thirdly, I am glad they dropped the charges. She’s only got five more years before she can officially retire, and then the gov’t will be forced to take care of her for the rest of her life. I would have hated to see her 15 years go down the drain because of this stupid judicial system.


----------



## brg240 (May 1, 2019)

I was thinking about this case today. 

I’m glad the charges were dropped . I hope the other woman is charged


----------

